# Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks



## CityCobra (19. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es hier Leute die sich an Ihren Teichen ein rundes oder halbrundes Holzdeck aus Bankirai Holz angefertigt haben?
Ideal wären Bilder von Holzdecks die etwas über die Wasserfläche ragen.
Da unser Garten gerade kpl. umgestaltet wird, und ebensolche Holzdecks (ein rundes mit ca. 4 mtr. Durchmesser sowie ein etwas kleines halbrundes) bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Anregungen oder Tipps.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*

Hey Marc,..

nur als erster Tipp:
z.B. (fast rund): http://www.krack-schreiner.de/joomla/images/arbeitsbilder/p7231264.jpg
von Homepage:http://www.krack-schreiner.de/joomla/content/view/29/53/

Generell bekommt man (nicht nur runde) Holz-Ideen vielleicht mit dem g**gle-Stichwort:
http://images.google.de/images?um=1&hl=de&q=bankirai+terrasse&btnG=Bilder-Suche

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*

Hallo zusammen! 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich der erste hier im Forum bin der sowas im Garten hat, oder?  
OK, wenn hier Niemand solche Holzdecks am Teich hat werde ich Bilder von meinen beiden Holz-Terrassen in wenigen Tagen präsentieren.
Das nötige Material dafür soll Anfang nächster Woche geliefert werden, und ich gehe mal davon aus das mit dem Bau spät. am Dienstag begonnen werden kann.
Bin schon gespannt darauf wie später die fertigen Holzdecks aussehen werden wenn diese über der Wasseroberfläche bzw. dem Teichrand hinausragen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*

Hallo CityCobra,

hast du schon ein paar Bilder? Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## CityCobra (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*



			
				hechtangler_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo CityCobra,
> 
> hast du schon ein paar Bilder? Würde mich auch interessieren.


Servus Tom!

Hier mal zwei etwas aktuellere Bilder:

Zu der Gartenhütte schreibe ich noch was in meinem anderen Thread...


----------



## bdrostes (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*

Hi CityCorba!
Whow, Donnerwetter, tolle Leistung! Hut ab! Gibt es inzwischen auch Bilder vom Fertig-Zustand? Ich möchte auch ein rundes Hozdeck mit Überstand über den Teich bauen, dachte aber eher an einen Durchmesser von 3 m. Hast Du Anleitungen genutzt, wenn ja, welche????
Ciao, Rolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*

Hallo,
schau mal in sein Album https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=10511

Da ist alles zu sehen


----------



## bdrostes (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*

Oh Danke, bin ja noch ganz neu hier und kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus ;-)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bilder gesucht - Teich mit runden oder halbrunden Holzdecks*

Kein Problem, 
dafür sind ja die anderen da


----------

